# Restoration of Tom Thumb Bicycle radios



## iloveoval (Dec 7, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has restored the tom thumb bicycle radio because I have two questions.  1) wrinkle paint- I see VHT products but they are red or black and not the maroon color that was original.  Do I spray the wrinkle paint then spray the correct color?

  Mounting brackets- I need two sets of them because I have 2 radios to restore.  Does anyone reproduce them?  I'll have some fabed but it would be nice to get some better pictures on the mount.

Thanks-
Mark


----------



## Luckykat32 (Dec 7, 2011)

I was told to use the wrinkled paint, then lightly shoot the  burgandy color over the top...I think I'll leave mine original, but I would love to see the outcome on yours...

Plus, if you have brackets made, or end up finding a few pair, please let me know, because I literally just had mine repaired & its being sent back to me as I write this...plus I added the headphone jack so I can play all my 30s & 40s music through my ipod.

Also, to increase the volume I was told to use a "boostaroo" which is a small portable amplifier for the radio speaker.

Good luck & let me know!


----------

